# Red devil and oscar in the same tank??



## deonte

I know devils are generally more aggressive than oscars.However for the last nine months *** had both together in a 125.The oscar is about ten inches, an the devil is around nine.The O acually runs the tank.Thats why I have not seperated the two. I also have a smaller O an smaller devil that im sure the oscar wouldnt stand a chance. So my question is with a more aggressive O would this always work. Or just a trial an error type thing..?


----------



## Flippercon

Sounds like you got lucky. I just had to remove an o because the red devil kicked his behind. He was fine this morning untill I got home. He is missing most of his scales and looks really bad. I moved it to the hospital and started treatment. He doesn't look good. The word devil suits them well.


----------



## deonte

Yeah..Im still keeping a close eye on things.The O swims were ever he wants an the devil gets out of its way. Other than that 0 probs. Hope they can be mates for life. They look really nice together in my livingroom.


----------



## cichlid_kid96

Somebody I know has one with a breeding pair of devils in what I think is a 500 gallon tank.


----------



## PepoLD

Keep an eye there, the Red Devil agression suddenly appears out of the blank..


----------



## Strohs58

I think your going to come home one day and see that the O has taken a severe beating. It might never happen, but chances are it will. Just my opinion.


----------



## deonte

Me an the wife keep close eye on them..But so far im beating the odds kinda.In july it will be a year.I expected to have to sperate them a long time ago. Theres never been any fin or scale damage. I was gonna wait till july to report an couldnt wait anymore.Hope I didnt jinx myself by posting this.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Every cichlid is different. At one time in the 1200 I had 8 midas and six oscars. The midas all moved out of the way for the pack of oscars... So you never know what you're going to get...

You might have two female fish that will coexist for a long long time...


----------



## justin3p0

my buddy had a 110 gallon with an 10in oscar and around 10 in devil and they never fought at all it was weird


----------

